

Is Australia set for a US retailer invasion? - Specstacular
http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2010/02/24/perhaps-theyre-yanking-our-chain/

======
froo
Wouldn't it have been more prudent to have linked to the actual article
instead of a summary on someone elses domain?

[http://www.smartcompany.com.au/retail/20100216-us-
companies....](http://www.smartcompany.com.au/retail/20100216-us-
companies.html)

Significantly more information contained within.

------
taitems
Everyone saw straight through the farce that is Cost Co in Melbourne's
Docklands area. We're simply not that type of "bigger is better" community.
It's refreshing to head down to the Queen Vic Markets on a Saturday and still
barely be able to move.

~~~
detst
I don't think the concept of Costco is so much "bigger is better" but rather
saving by buying in quantity and reducing stops at the store. If you have the
space and don't actually enjoy shopping, it makes sense. (I don't shop there)

------
MattF
I'm an Aussie who's been living in the US for almost 3 years now and I'm
amazed at how different the two cultures are, considering how similar they are
:). I think the fashion chains have the name to survive, but it's the little
things, like icecream and cookies, that will struggle. The preferred flavours
and styles are just so different. For an intensely personal example, I haven't
seen a Monte Carlo biscuit or anything like it for almost 3 years - I dream
about the little buggers.

~~~
Specstacular
The fashion chains do face one pretty nasty issue - different seasons... do
they offer Aussies 6 month old styles each spring/summer? ... or do they use
Australia as the testing ground for the US.

That issue is what has prevented H&M, Zara, Top Shop and many, many other
European brands fast fashion chains from heading to Australia (one of very few
Southern Hemisphere markets).

~~~
weeksie
Hasn't stopped American Apparel. Not to mention actual high fashion brands who
arguably have more to worry about with seasonal differences in fashion. Then
again, I'm no expert.

